# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [SOLVED] HP Binary Plug-in

## Glendon

After upgrading to 9.10 I wasn't able to print or scan with my HP Laserjet m1319f MFP.

So I thought I would just re-install it with hplip. 

The problem is that when I try to install the required binary plug-in, I get an error message:

ERROR: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature.
File may have been corrupted or altered.
Error code: 2

Has anyone experienced this before?

----------


## Manyette

Are you aware that you must uninstall the prveuius hplip installation before adding the new one?  It must be removed before a re-install.  To do so,m see this page:

http://hplipopensource.com/node/188

I hope this is the answer for you, if you haven't tried this.

----------


## Glendon

I just did a remove using Synaptic. 

I'll follow the steps in the link and report back.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## Glendon

As I was replying I was installing 3.9.12 of hplip that I had downloaded. 

I looked at the website you linked to and figured I would follow those uninstallation instructions after the install finished. 

Well, the install finished and appeared to download a good binary plug-in. 

However, the installation of the plugin failed and reported a diff't error. 

I'm going to do the uninstall and reinstall thing now. 

Thanks.

----------


## Glendon

Followed the instructions to uninstall and then reinstalled.

I'm now printing.

Thanks!

----------


## Manyette

Hi Glendon, Believe me, I also learned it the hard way.  Glad it's working for you.

----------


## ndemou

I'll just put a note for 10.04 here to help others:

I have an HP-1120n (network printer). I did a clean 10.04 installation and then the installation of the printer went really fine with no error message or anything abnormal. The printer was added and everything was looking good except I couldn't print  :Smile: .

Opening HPLIP I noticed that it was having a cryptic option to "install required plugin" (no other details anywhere about what the plugin was for". Clicking on this option started a wizard that eventually quit with an error "Installation of the plugin failed".

To fix it I had to:
1) open hplip (from the tray) 
2) uninstall the printer
3) run hp-setup as root to install the printer again (from a terminal run sudo hp-setup )

----------


## oroles

> Are you aware that you must uninstall the prveuius hplip installation before adding the new one?  It must be removed before a re-install.  To do so,m see this page:
> 
> http://hplipopensource.com/node/188
> 
> I hope this is the answer for you, if you haven't tried this.


I have the same problem. I've tried in vane all hplip version.
How can i resolve the problem. I can't print anything...

----------


## pstickar

> I have the same problem. I've tried in vane all hplip version.
> How can i resolve the problem. I can't print anything...



Hi,

you may want to check:

https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/171380

It did not work smoothly for me, though:

https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/172179

Good luck,
p.

----------


## Raybo

It was ugly but I finally got my HP MFP to work.  I think the hp-setup bombs because the openprinting.org site is down.  I was able to download the plugin file from hp at:
http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/plugin/hplip-3.11.10-plugin.tar

Where in dark red substitute your version numbers.  Extract the tar file and then in hp-setup browse to that .run file.

----------

